# Trail of the Sportsman



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

What do you think of them and there show


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the Mecham boys, and their footage.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I am glad to see a good show on public television. I know that it is not cheap to run that show on KSL, but I sure appreciate their willingness to do it. I like their show.

Firehawk


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

What time and day of the week is it on? I used to watch them all the time on Outdoor channel.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> What time and day of the week is it on? I used to watch them all the time on Outdoor channel.


Sunday's at 11:00 pm.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Turns out, last September John Mecham was hunting the same area I was in on the Wasatch. Set camps a quarter mile apart, Visited alot over a two week period.
Nice guy, we honored each others stand's, it worked out ok.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

the last two weeks have been pretty darn good shows. this sundays should be pretty good as well the san juan elk hunt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This Sundays show will have a segment on rainbow trout being released at Strawberry. All the SFW haters who say SFW does nothing for fish should tune in. The hunting scenes are well done as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was very excited to see them on as well, of course I was also very dissapointed when I saw that they were all reruns from about 3 or 4 years ago that I had seen on the Men's channel, which no longer exists now so this is my only source, I know Tree mentioned that they were still on some comcast channel, but who is so antiquated to still have cable?? :wink:


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I just hope they show more people then just their family members.....because it will get real old watching someone keep bragging about how lucky his family is.......I will give it a chance.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it a good show. they show some good bulls and bucks. but the thing I hate about it is the show every thing right up to the shot and then black it out. why do they do that? Im not going to stay awake and watch it and then have that happen. Are the making bad shots and dont want people to see it or what.other then that it a pretty good show.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this the same show I saw today on a DVD on the counter at Sportsmans Warehouse? They were selling a DVD for like $3.00 with 4-5 shows on it. I may just drop a couple bucks for it for my next airplane ride.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> it a good show. they show some good bulls and bucks. but the thing I hate about it is the show every thing right up to the shot and then black it out. why do they do that? Im not going to stay awake and watch it and then have that happen. Are the making bad shots and dont want people to see it or what.other then that it a pretty good show.


No, I think because it is on 'free' tv they edit out the kills. When I viewed these hunts on their videos you see the kill shots. These guys are as ethical as they come, no need to 'cover up' anything there. I think it is a KSL issue, not a Trail of The Sportsman issue.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > it a good show. they show some good bulls and bucks. but the thing I hate about it is the show every thing right up to the shot and then black it out. why do they do that? Im not going to stay awake and watch it and then have that happen. Are the making bad shots and dont want people to see it or what.other then that it a pretty good show.
> ...


Thanks Pro I emailed them and asked them why they did it and have got nothing back from them.


----------

